# 2017 archery elk unit question



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

I know its early but I'd like to start scouting/ getting to know some areas for next years archery elk hunt. I've hunted mule deer in southern utah and have had success in the past but this will be my first time hunting elk with archery tackle. 
Would I be better off spending my spring/summer scouting the west desert by indian peaks and hunting the spike hunt, or scouting the zion unit on cedar mountain and hoping to find a bull? 
I have never spent any time in the west desert so it will be new territory to me. I have scouted mule deer in the zion unit before and know the area but haven't seen much elk on that unit.
Again, I know its early, but I would like my best opportunity at harvesting a bull next year and feel I can start studying the units and maps now and start scouting and hanging trail cams in the spring. If anyone has any pointers or insight to these units I would appreciate any recommendations or help.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If you've archery hunted Zion I'm sure you are aware of the amount of private on the unit. Still some areas to hunt but the majority of the elk reside where they don't have to deal with the masses on the archery hunt. Indian peaks is a huge area but it can also be extremely hot during the archery season. There is some awesome country out there to be seen however.


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Are there pretty good odds at getting into the elk out at Indian peaks? 
I know with the zion unit if nothing turns up I can jump across the freeway and hunt the spike panguitch unit. 
I'm just curious what those of you who are familiar with these areas would recommend as the better use of my time during the pre-season. and if anyone else is considering these 2 areas I'm more than happy to team up during scouting or sharing trail cam pics we get to help us both out.


----------

